# This faucet



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’ve need seen a beast like this.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm thinking Leonard? It has been a while. I've seen those before but I cannot remember who makes {or made, as in past tense} them.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Symmons

Ps. They still make it, or at least modern versions. I don't know if the new trim will fit an old valve or if they make new trim for old valves.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Symmons
> 
> Ps. They still make it, or at least modern versions. I don't know if the new trim will fit an old valve or if they make new trim for old valves.


 





















Ahhh yes I do think that you are correct. He'll need a special tool since Symmons has {2} stems; one inside the other. One for the hot and one for the cold. I have that tool, just haven't used it in a while.


My advice to Log Tech; purchase that tool from Symmons and bring it with you to the job.




Edit: My bad, not {2} stems, I meant {2} seats. A large one and a smaller one. {1} stem but {2} seats.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*This is the one that I have.*


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m not fixing this, it’s coming out!
Replacing it is better $ than wasting time tracking down parts and “apparently tools” to fix a crusty faucet for the 80’s.
Besides this customer lives in a high end neighborhood.

I took a pic because it almost looks like a speedometer from the late 70’s-80’s.

Less then 2% of the T&S faucets I deal with are SYMMONS


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

never saw one like that, but it looks cool with the temp on top...


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> never saw one like that, but it looks cool with the temp on top...


I think I’m gunna save this one, and give it to my daughter to make into some millennial college art project


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Why is it cold on the left and the hot on the right?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> Why is it cold on the left and the hot on the right?


your still pushing the handle left for hot and right for cold..so the motion is still normal...sounds good to me..lol


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it cold on the left and the hot on the right?
> ...


True but visually it’s still confusing for ppl.
Either way the whole faucet, spout Shower arm and head are haggard.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> True but visually it’s still confusing for ppl.
> Either way the whole faucet, spout Shower arm and head are haggard.


I looked at it again( fully awake.lol) it must be made for left handed people..lol..but now I see off is to the right and it swings the opposite way to start the cold and get hot...they did strange things back in the day or it could have been made for export to other countries...thats my guess..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't believe you found one of those in a residential setting. 

There's a convalescent hospital here that has those damn things installed in it because they need to be able to easily monitor the temperature of the water.

We were always in there farting with those things, because the maintenance guy was farting with the main mixer at the water heaters and screwing everything up.

We finally lost that account because my co-worker went in to work on something and he just shut every valve in the whole mechanical room, nevermind all the ones that had been carefully balanced to get the main mixing valve working properly.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

It sees like it would be more of an institutional control vs a residential valve...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> It sees like it would be more of an institutional control vs a residential valve...


many times lots of " stuff" walks off big jobs and the walker uses them in side jobs or sells them off cheap to be used anywhere...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your still pushing the handle left for hot and right for cold..so the motion is still normal...sounds good to me..lol



That's interesting. In my shower you can turn my handle anyway you want and it will get hot. 


One of the nursing homes around here has those shower valves as well.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> That's interesting. In my shower you can turn my handle anyway you want and it will get hot.
> 
> 
> One of the nursing homes around here has those shower valves as well.


hey I was half asleep for that one..I think i was seeing 2 that night anyway...:vs_wine::vs_wine::vs_wine::vs_wine::vs_wine::vs_wine:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> That's interesting. In my shower you can turn my handle anyway you want and it will get hot.


I'm pretty sure I read that in a public restroom once. Where are you from again? :vs_laugh:


----------

